# Feeders from one address to another



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Article 225 talks about more than one feeder. I see that as one feeder but I expect that a disconnect would be needed at the place where the service is on that building so that all disconnects are grouped.

Let's see what others say.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

I can not quote you the code reference, but it is my understanding that you can have multiple services if they are of different voltages, or if the service is larger than the utility can provide with one. 
For example a building may have a 120/208 service and a 277/480 service. 
One of our customers has 4-4000amp 277/480 services all in one building.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Bbsound said:


> I can not quote you the code reference, but it is my understanding that you can have multiple services if they are of different voltages, or if the service is larger than the utility can provide with one.
> For example a building may have a 120/208 service and a 277/480 service.
> One of our customers has 4-4000amp 277/480 services all in one building.


This is not about multiple services but rather one service at each building with a feeder from one building to the other. I don't know of a code violation for it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> This is not about multiple services but rather one service at each building with a feeder from one building to the other. I don't know of a code violation for it.


While unusual, I have seen it permitted, installed and inspected.
This was not our job, but it was at a facility we work at regularly.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

We use a combination of code, utility billing laws, fire code, to prevent a service from crossing from private property to private property. This is BC in Canada so I don't think it may be of help but do check your state's utility rules. We look at this as a safety issue as the FD would have to gain entry to a neighbouring building to turn off the power in case of a fire or other disaster. Now separate addresses alone are not the determinator. Does it cross a property line? It may not. sometimes more than 1 building can exist on a property in which case this is OK but if the owner could sell 1 building what would compell him to continue supplying power to the neighbour?
I do all I can to prevent this even in some cases where it is legal if for no other reason than the safety of fire fighters. I have a mall with 5 separate HV electrical services and currently is expanding and requesting another service. Both the utility and we are pushing for a substation and a single utlity service.


----------



## MasterE (Dec 31, 2011)

Take a look at 230.2 (D) and 225.30 (D) it lists different voltages


----------



## wesleydnunder (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all your input, y'all. The Building Official has decided they can do it. He's requiring that a disconnect for the 480V feeder be placed next to the 240V building main disconnect with signage alerting service personnel, FD and utility company that the building is fed from two separate sources and that both disconnects have to be thrown to completely de-energize the building. The Fire Marshal and utility co. have agreed to it.

Mark


----------

